# Wow sub-ohm rules!



## GerharddP (23/7/15)

0.22ohms REALLY KICKS THE LAMA's ASS!!!!

Tried my first low sub ohm build today and I LOVE it. Now i see why you guys go lower nic..18mg on this beast...@Silver knows what I'm talking about..shakes,light head...almost a silver but well worth it. 5 wraps 20 gauge...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## audiophile011 (23/7/15)

Haha, I remember the very first time I fired up version 2.something of winamp. Awesome setup there! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GerharddP (23/7/15)

audiophile011 said:


> Haha, I remember the very first time I fired up version 2.something of winamp. Awesome setup there!
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Thanks..that phrase stuck with me and will always be there..

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA (23/7/15)

Nice coil, but I count 6 wraps, not 5....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (23/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Nice coil, but I count 6 wraps, not 5....


Yes sorry..still had head rush when i tiped it....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JW Flynn (23/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 31962
> 0.22ohms REALLY KICKS THE LAMA's ASS!!!!
> 
> Tried my first low sub ohm build today and I LOVE it. Now i see why you guys go lower nic..18mg on this beast...@Silver knows what I'm talking about..shakes,light head...almost a silver but well worth it. 5 wraps 20 gauge...


it is the good stuff.... but, get out of the magma and onto something with more airflow... you will enjoy it even more!!! try a doge or velocity.... you will never look back


----------



## GerharddP (23/7/15)

JW Flynn said:


> it is the good stuff.... but, get out of the magma and onto something with more airflow... you will enjoy it even more!!! try a doge or velocity.... you will never look back


Who's going to trade... Lets do this, time for a new dripper!


----------



## kev mac (23/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 31962
> 0.22ohms REALLY KICKS THE LAMA's ASS!!!!
> 
> Tried my first low sub ohm build today and I LOVE it. Now i see why you guys go lower nic..18mg on this beast...@Silver knows what I'm talking about..shakes,light head...almost a silver but well worth it. 5 wraps 20 gauge...


Neat work... enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (23/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> Who's going to trade... Lets do this, time for a new dripper!


GerhardP@you might check out angel cigs .com for some ridiculously cheap 1:1 clones.


----------



## GerharddP (23/7/15)

kev mac said:


> GerhardP@you might check out angel cogs a.com for some ridiculously cheap 1:1 clones.


Awesome..will go check now


----------



## GerharddP (23/7/15)

kev mac said:


> GerhardP@you might check out angel cigs .com for some ridiculously cheap 1:1 clones.


You weren't kidding..delivery times? Trustworthy?


----------



## Andre (23/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 31962
> 0.22ohms REALLY KICKS THE LAMA's ASS!!!!
> 
> Tried my first low sub ohm build today and I LOVE it. Now i see why you guys go lower nic..18mg on this beast...@Silver knows what I'm talking about..shakes,light head...almost a silver but well worth it. 5 wraps 20 gauge...


Great coiling. Must be thick wire, not so easy to form I am sure. That resistance probably cleans out a battery and juice in no time. @zadiac's standard resistance on his Reo. Lowest I have tried was 0.35. Must try again some time.


----------



## GerharddP (23/7/15)

Andre said:


> Great coiling. Must be thick wire, not so easy to form I am sure. That resistance probably cleans out a battery and juice in no time. @zadiac's standard resistance on his Reo. Lowest I have tried was 0.35. Must try again some time.


Its like taking a paper clip and coiling it but suprizingly enough its not difficult after being wound it holds its shape. The hardest part was getting it into the magma and having it stay there..just realized something about the 4nine clone...there is no venting. Its a pipe bomb at these ohms. Have to get my reo now. According to steam engine the efest 3100 mah should last 120 odd puffs at 5 seconds per puff.


----------



## Andre (23/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> Its like taking a paper clip and coiling it but suprizingly enough its not difficult after being wound it holds its shape. The hardest part was getting it into the magma and having it stay there..just realized something about the 4nine clone...there is no venting. Its a pipe bomb at these ohms. Have to get my reo now. According to steam engine the efest 3100 mah should last 120 odd puffs at 5 seconds per puff.


Ooh, the 3100 Efest has a continuous discharge rating of maximum 10A. With that resistance you are pulling in excess of 18A. And no vents. Be careful, bro.


----------



## GerharddP (23/7/15)

Andre said:


> Ooh, the 3100 Efest has a continuous discharge rating of maximum 10A. With that resistance you are pulling in excess of 18A. And no vents. Be careful, bro.


WHAT!!!! The lable says its 20A....i am annoyed at the moment..ive stopped using the 4nine for now. Back to regulated until I can afford a quality mod(insert schindlers list theme song here)


----------



## Andre (23/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> WHAT!!!! The lable says its 20A....i am annoyed at the moment..ive stopped using the 4nine for now. Back to regulated until I can afford a quality mod(insert schindlers list theme song here)


Yeah, Efest mislead a lot of us with their labels. That 20A refers to pulse discharge rating, i.e. one second pulses.


----------



## GerharddP (23/7/15)

Andre said:


> Yeah, Efest mislead a lot of us with their labels. That 20A refers to pulse discharge rating, i.e. one second pulses.


Bastards!!! I bought it today, wont even work in any of my regulated devices then. Man this is what I hate, i finnaly find my happy place with regards to builds and I have one battery(smurf) that will cut it. Then i realize my favorite( only) mech is a bomb. Now i have to use my regulated devices which im trying to sell because i dont like regulated devices. Man can i not catch a break.


----------



## zadiac (23/7/15)

You should really ask the vendor's advice before buying a battery for sub ohm. Get rid of that battery asap. Buy the 2800 efests or the 2500 samsung. I only use the 2800 efests and they're great for sub ohm builds. Like @Andre said, .22 ohm are my normal builds in my Reo and also in my new Billow V2 tank. Been vaping like that for almost a year now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (23/7/15)

I have the same dilemma on the 18500 batteries the Reo mini uses. You would be below 10A at 0.5 ohm builds. Around 8.5A. Still a decent vape, but not a 0.2 I'm afraid.


----------



## kev mac (24/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> You weren't kidding..delivery times? Trustworthy?


I have used them multiple times and will do so again.I think you can trust them.in my experiences shipping was fairly fast.definitely better than F.T.


----------



## kev mac (24/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> Bastards!!! I bought it today, wont even work in any of my regulated devices then. Man this is what I hate, i finnaly find my happy place with regards to builds and I have one battery(smurf) that will cut it. Then i realize my favorite( only) mech is a bomb. Now i have to use my regulated devices which im trying to sell because i dont like regulated devices. Man can i not catch a break.


I've had good luck w/ lg4s.I get mine on eBay for a good price however be sure to write" authentic" on your eBay search.


----------



## GerharddP (24/7/15)

Hi guys. Thank you very much for all your well wishes and good advise. I will have to pif the bat to someone that has a low wattage device or something, cant let it go to waste. Wont give up on this, just need to find a new mech now and new batts. Who's the PIF boss again?


----------



## GerharddP (24/7/15)

Can you recomend an RDA for very low ohm builds? Want to check out acigs like @kev mac suggested.


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> Bastards!!! I bought it today, wont even work in any of my regulated devices then. Man this is what I hate, i finnaly find my happy place with regards to builds and I have one battery(smurf) that will cut it. Then i realize my favorite( only) mech is a bomb. Now i have to use my regulated devices which im trying to sell because i dont like regulated devices. Man can i not catch a break.



If you want a legit and safe setup why not get the v3 flip from vape king it looks so awesome and it's not a hybrid and apparently it's nice and conductive. Get yourself some imren or Samsung 25 Rs (imren batteries have rediculous amp ratings (+-38)


----------



## Silver (24/7/15)

Awesome low ohm setup @GerharddP 
What juice were you vaping on it?

Please be safe with the batteries


----------



## Andre (24/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I have the same dilemma on the 18500 batteries the Reo mini uses. You would be below 10A at 0.5 ohm builds. Around 8.5A. Still a decent vape, but not a 0.2 I'm afraid.


Are those the Efest 1000 mAh? I think their constant discharge rating is 15A. At 0.35 ohms you still have a good safety margin. I use the newest AW 1200 mAh, which has a constant discharge rating of 18A.


----------



## capetocuba (24/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 31962
> 0.22ohms REALLY KICKS THE LAMA's ASS!!!!
> 
> Tried my first low sub ohm build today and I LOVE it. Now i see why you guys go lower nic..18mg on this beast...@Silver knows what I'm talking about..shakes,light head...almost a silver but well worth it. 5 wraps 20 gauge...


Did that not overheat? (as in burnt wick) I tried 20g and seems to have too little contact with wick and wick got dry almost instantly. @steve built me a dual 24g kanthal, 10 wraps, 3mm ID on my Doge V2 and it came out at .2 ohms. We pushed the IPV3Li to 200w and surprisingly was not hot. Clouds & flavour was crazy. Air vents wide open of course.
The juice used was 6mg Milk Man from One Hit Wonders.


----------



## GerharddP (24/7/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> If you want a legit and safe setup why not get the v3 flip from vape king it looks so awesome and it's not a hybrid and apparently it's nice and conductive. Get yourself some imren or Samsung 25 Rs (imren batteries have rediculous amp ratings (+-38)


Thank you very much for the tip. Where will I find "imren" batteries?


----------



## GerharddP (24/7/15)

Silver said:


> Awesome low ohm setup @GerharddP
> What juice were you vaping on it?
> 
> Please be safe with the batteries


Thanks @Silver , Had 18mg vape elixir pink spot in there..That's why i almost did a silver..again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (24/7/15)

capetocuba said:


> Did that not overheat? (as in burnt wick) I tried 20g and seems to have too little contact with wick and wick got dry almost instantly. @steve built me a dual 24g kanthal, 10 wraps, 3mm ID on my Doge V2 and it came out at .2 ohms. We pushed the IPV3Li to 200w and surprisingly was not hot. Clouds & flavour was crazy. Air vents wide open of course.
> The juice used was 6mg Milk Man from One Hit Wonders.


I will do a tutorial on how i wick with Jap cotton, not that I'm an expert but I do it differently. I use the same "method" on my subtank rba and use high VG without a dry or burnt hit ever. This setup is what I've been looking for my whole vaping journey. I'm done with regulated mods for sure. For some reason this was warm but not hot, had throat and lung hit yet smooth. I REALY need to get better RDA's now and batteries and a REO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

I'm not sure if one can find imren batteries in SA but you can import them if that's not a problem


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)




----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/7/15)

Welcome to subohm. I've been a super subohm mechanical kinda guy for a long time. But with the rising of high wattage box mods, I've moved away from mech completely. The thing that us subohmers love is the amount of Vaper that comes from the coils, in simple terms. It's an increase in clouds, flavor, and TH. well, a vw mod with high power delivers that if you know what you're doing. What vw mod have you been using that has caused you to prefer mechanicals over it? 
Enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

Mechs just look beautiful but I'm a ipv3 li guy at heart


----------



## GerharddP (24/7/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Welcome to subohm. I've been a super subohm mechanical kinda guy for a long time. But with the rising of high wattage box mods, I've moved away from mech completely. The thing that us subohmers love is the amount of Vaper that comes from the coils, in simple terms. It's an increase in clouds, flavor, and TH. well, a vw mod with high power delivers that if you know what you're doing. What vw mod have you been using that has caused you to prefer mechanicals over it?
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, we need like a "Reoville" for super sub ohmer's...i have had the Sig 100w, Kbox, Kbox mini, ZNA 50, IPV mini V2. For some reason i just dont get the vapor/flavour/throat hit out of them. Unless i was doing it wrong. I need some guidance maybe on what device will suit the afore mentioned setup best. I NEED TO GO SUPER SUB OHM, I crave it, I love it!!


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

Pic of your setup?


----------



## GerharddP (24/7/15)

Suppliers/vendors

Herewith a plea for HELP who has a mod that will suit my over powered and ludicrous adventure into the dark and mysterious world of "sub-sub ohm" <-insert jaws theme song here->


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

If you want super sub-ohm then I've got it. I'm running a 0.05 ohm fused nickel Clapton at 40 joules

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP (24/7/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Pic of your setup?


Well will get another rda than the magma in the pick on the first post but i like the 6 wraps of 20 guage on a 3mm form.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> Thanks, we need like a "Reoville" for super sub ohmer's...i have had the Sig 100w, Kbox, Kbox mini, ZNA 50, IPV mini V2. For some reason i just dont get the vapor/flavour/throat hit out of them. Unless i was doing it wrong. I need some guidance maybe on what device will suit the afore mentioned setup best. I NEED TO GO SUPER SUB OHM, I crave it, I love it!!


Get a proper RDA with lots of airflow. Velocity is awesome, so is the dark horse. Do not aim for very low builds. I find a 10 wrap 24g around a 3mm at about 70w to be really great. If not then it's 8wrap 22g at 85w. Awesome daily runners 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP (24/7/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> If you want super sub-ohm then I've got it. I'm running a 0.05 ohm fused nickel Clapton at 40 joules


Same warm/smooth vape as what I'll get from the above post?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> Same warm/smooth vape as what I'll get from the above post?


Totally different Vape. Ni200 doesn't count as the super subohm with kanthal. 0.05 with kanthal is totally different. Trust me, I've been there lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP (24/7/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Get a proper RDA with lots of airflow. Velocity is awesome, so is the dark horse. Do not aim for very low builds. I find a 10 wrap 24g around a 3mm at about 70w to be really great. If not then it's 8wrap 22g at 85w. Awesome daily runners
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I love this forum..you guys are LEGENDS!! Help at the slightest request. Teach me o great one's.


----------



## GerharddP (24/7/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Totally different Vape. Ni200 doesn't count as the super subohm with kanthal. 0.05 with kanthal is totally different. Trust me, I've been there lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crazy much


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

P


GerharddP said:


> Well will get another rda than the magma in the pick on the first post but i like the 6 wraps of 20 guage on a 3mm form.


pick up a mutation x v4
Lots of airflow and lots of space for builds however the juice well is rather small. Alternatively you can get the velocity but I find myself doing vertical coils because there isn't much space for twisted and claptoned coils. 
Hope this helps


----------



## GerharddP (24/7/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> P
> 
> pick up a mutation x v4
> Lots of airflow and lots of space for builds however the juice well is rather small. Alternatively you can get the velocity but I find myself doing vertical coils because there isn't much space for twisted and claptoned coils.
> Hope this helps


Awesome, thanks for the help man. Will get to those type builds as soon as my head settles from the excitement of taking the plunge and getting that roll of paperclip wire to try these builds with.


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Totally different Vape. Ni200 doesn't count as the super subohm with kanthal. 0.05 with kanthal is totally different. Trust me, I've been there lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not a warm vaper however this does give a rather warm vape so much so that I use the polycarbonate extension too keep it cool. But I would go with mr yusuf's build. Start of with kanthal before you play with nickel too much. (My name is Yusuf too  )


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/7/15)

Awe Yusuf  I'm probably younger than you but awe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba (24/7/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Awe Yusuf  I'm probably younger than you but awe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You 2 Josephs play nice OK

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Awe Yusuf  I'm probably younger than you but awe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah I'm 18 but when I started on the forum I wasn't serious so I made a quick account so that I could reply to a post. /:


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/7/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Nah I'm 18 but when I started on the forum I wasn't serious so I made a quick account so that I could reply to a post. /:


I'm 16 bra  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP (24/7/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> View attachment 31975
> 
> I am not a warm vaper however this does give a rather warm vape so much so that I use the polycarbonate extension too keep it cool. But I would go with mr yusuf's build. Start of with kanthal before you play with nickel too much. (My name is Yusuf too  )
> View attachment 31975


Wow that looks just plain awesome. Now the question is mech or reg. I wanted mech because I felt the pleasure of the vape I had with that build for the first time on a mech. I then saw the pipe bomb in my hand and realized o crap no vent holes. Now I'm torn between saving up for a reo or going regulated again but what device?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/7/15)

View appropriate thread for regulated vs reo. It's somewhere on the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/7/15)

Andre said:


> Are those the Efest 1000 mAh? I think their constant discharge rating is 15A. At 0.35 ohms you still have a good safety margin. I use the newest AW 1200 mAh, which has a constant discharge rating of 18A.



I got these button tops with the Reo mini @Andre. Thought I read somewhere they are below 10A cont discharge. Would be nice it is indeed 15A


----------



## Andre (24/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I got these button tops with the Reo mini @Andre. Thought I read somewhere they are below 10A cont discharge. Would be nice it is indeed 15A
> View attachment 31978


Looks re-wrapped, probably to fit the Mini's colour. My remember is that those Efests are in fact 15A continuous. Steam-engine.org agrees.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (6/8/15)

JW Flynn said:


> it is the good stuff.... but, get out of the magma and onto something with more airflow... you will enjoy it even more!!! try a doge or velocity.... you will never look back


My preferred,daily,only setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------

